# Steering wheel



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I currently have a 360 and have been playing f1 2010 on this now for the past few weeks.

Reading a lot of forums it appears that more and more people play on steering wheels saying it is far easier and able to go much faster.

I just wondered if anyone here uses a wheel and which ones you use?


I am thinking about buying a PS3, as i need a blue ray player anyway, so would want something that works on both platforms though.

Please post your opinions and reviews on any wheels you have or have used, or whether you think they are worth it


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

As far as I know, you can't get one that works on both.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Only one to work on both platforms is a Fanatec Turbo s, if you can get one. And there about £300 2nd hand!!!!!

Very good wheel though as my m8 has one!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Okay so wheel a side, what's the beat thing to mount them on? Chair etc??

If a multi platform wheel is that much then I may well just get the MS wireless wheel


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

the ms wheel is pants m8, dont bother. If just an xbox wheel look for a logitech Drive FX. Will need to be 2nd hand and go for about £50 on egay!! very good!!

Again the stand is a difficult one, look for a little cheap table and an office chair if on a budget m8!! if you wanna spend about £100 look for a wheel stand pro, or the rennsport wheel stand!!!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

does anyone know if MS are bringing out any more sterring wheels "pref in Black" to match there new consoles etc...?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I find the MS wheel is great, ive not got anything to compare it to bar a cheaper Logitec wheel.


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Ironing board makes a conveninet adjustable stand!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I see Madcatz have finally released their new wireless Xbox 360 wheel. Game, HMV and Gamegears all have it in stock and it is cheapest at Game - I don't know about instore but it's available online.

It's in black too. I'll tell you how good it is, or not, when mine arrives as I finally spent all my Game reward points that I've been saving up


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

As promised an update - arrived on Tuesday in a massive box! Simple to put together and connect to the xbox.

Set it up to use on my lap; comes with great leg pads which were comfy and made it all quite stable.
Played F1 2010 first and whilst at first it seemed like it needed a lot of tweaking in the settings I went back to the default after 20 or so practise Silverstone laps and was soon nailing apexes and my times were falling and definitely becoming more consistent.
Handed it over to my 5 and 10 year olds for a ride around Paradise City. Whilst they were ok to use it, it is definitely designed for an adult. Although it was novel and fun they found it very difficult to control. I took over and have to say it is harder by wheel than pad.
Put F1 2010 back in and so haven't even tried Forza 3 yet.

Biggest downsides: Cost and no force feedback.
Biggest upsides: Wireless wheel brand new and available! Excellent build quality feel and weight to the wheel, switchable gear shift from left to right hand, good lap pads.

Would I recommend one? Only if you have £100 and really want a wheel. I guess the resale value is totally unproven as a new product and if you buy the official wheel 2nd hand you can be fairly sure of the residual value. But then you're running the risk of a 2nd hand one unless you can buy one from a friend or one of the few up for sale on here. hth


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you plugged it into the mains? ^
You get force feedback if you run it from the plug, and not just the battery pack :thumb:


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

The new madcatz wireless wheel? Umm it has a socket for an adapter but defo no plug, and no mention in any of the literature or on the madcatz website? But thanks if it is :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

BoroDave74 said:


> The new madcatz wireless wheel? Umm it has a socket for an adapter but defo no plug, and no mention in any of the literature or on the madcatz website? But thanks if it is :thumb:


Just realised you didn't get the MS one :lol:
The official xbox one has force feedback if you run it from the mains, not sure about the madcatz one


----------

